# Overhorsed, now what 😳



## Canyahelp (15 May 2021)

Hi everyone
 We recently bought a new horse for my daughter but upon reflection I think we have seriously over horsed.
 Before this new horse my daughter had a cob cross Trotter  Which she found too strong and uncontrollable even though they enjoyed very safe hacking and cross country and fun rides. He just gave her very so arms and ultimately my daughter once to show jump and he wasn't suitable for this
 So on to pony number 2 for which we looked for months and trialed 2 both of which failed there vettings so went back. We eventually found and wait for A chestnut mare 7 years old. As soon as my daughter rode it in the school she loved it. However since being back at the yard she finds her very spooky and difficult to handle on the ground. She has bucked a couple of times while my daughter has been riding and my daughter has also fallen off 3 times in 3 weeks. The horse is much greener than we were sold.  I have contacted the previous owner who is not in a position to take her back. We do not have a school at our yard so would be very difficult for us to sell on especially as we are both quite inexperienced. The horse is very friendly and not nasty just very on shore and will take a lot worse of time and workThe horse is very friendly and not nasty just very on shore and will take a lot of time and work. We just were not prepared for this. My daughter will miss out on lots of events with her friends as the horse just isn't ready.
 I suppose my question is as she is a chestnut mare is she worth the time and hard work or will she always be a difficult handfull.  Please don't judge us for such a silly purchase we were desperate but now realise I mistake.
 I suppose I am looking for we assurance that in the long run all will be fine xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 May 2021)

In the current market I would cut and run before your daughter loses her confidence.  Invest in a couple of months of schooling with a pro and sell on.  I doubt you will lose any money.


----------



## Amymay (15 May 2021)

I agree, pop her on schooling livery with a view to sell.  

The chestnut mare thing is rather a myth.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 May 2021)

no, she is just a bit too much for your daughter,  not all chestnut mares are hot but mares in general are sensitive, did you have her vetted? have you changed her feed and /or management? was she living out at the other place and is now in? that would make a huge difference to behaviour.  is her saddle fitted correctly?  all these things are very important... i would think you need a professional trainer to assess the pony to see if they think your daughter will be able to manage her eventually.  if not ask the trainer if they can recommend somewhere that could sell her for you...


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 May 2021)

Just because a chestnut mare doesn't mean she'll be difficult. I have a chestnut mare and she is the most safe, laid back and friendly pony I have ever met.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 May 2021)

As above there are all sorts of variables that could be affecting your new horse.  I suggest that you get a good RI to assess her and your daughter and take it from there.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 May 2021)

This a hard one because a horse can be trained  and so can your daughter .
I think though if you feel in your guts this is the wrong horse get it onto sales livery it’s good time to sell


----------



## Winters100 (15 May 2021)

Well firstly the chestnut mare thing is just an old wives tale. My most reliable horse is a chestnut mare and she does not put a foot wrong.

The issues with the horse now require action, because doing nothing will just leave you in a worse position.  May I ask how old is your daughter and how does she feel about the horse?  How confident is she, and does it worry her that she has fallen?  With a gutsy 'get on with it' type jockey, and funds allowing, I might be inclined to get a good trainer to give some intensive lessons and see how they get on.  I don't mean once a week, but starting with at least 4 or 5 times a week.  If your daughter is more cautious then to be honest I would send the horse to sales livery and be done with it, because confidence can take a long time to rebuild once it is knocked.  If there is one thing that I have learned with horses it is that it is supposed to be fun, and that having the wrong horse is no fun at all.  

If you do go for the first option do have a 'time limit', because keeping on trying with a green horse might be just too much for her, and this time could be used having fun with a lovely schoolmaster / mistress rather than toughing it out with a horse who may never be a good fit.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Canyahelp (20 May 2021)

Hi all.
Thanks for your comments. 
We arex4 weeks in with said horse and I have to say things have settled down a bit. I think she has got used to us. My daughter seems to be more comfortable around her. Think we will take it slow. Shes actually very sweet. Just young and unsure.


----------



## AUB (21 May 2021)

Moving yards and getting a new rider can be upsetting for some horses while others cope with it well. A month is not very long for the pony to get used to a new home and a new rider. 

I’d give it a bit more time.


----------



## TillyF (8 June 2021)

I have a previous post similar to yours. My daughter had a nasty fall and lost confidence, horse just too much for her, also sold as a first pony.
We have sold him on and I am so pleased he is in a great home and much happier.
He started to settled after 6 weeks, so can take a while. But my gut feeling was he was wrong and my daughter didnt have enough confidence. Sometimes its harder to move on and admit its wrong, but it was the best thing for us.


----------



## Brockles77 (9 June 2021)

Canyahelp said:



			Hi all.
Thanks for your comments.
We arex4 weeks in with said horse and I have to say things have settled down a bit. I think she has got used to us. My daughter seems to be more comfortable around her. Think we will take it slow. Shes actually very sweet. Just young and unsure.
		
Click to expand...

My horse was (excuse me) a twat for about 2-3 months. Now is fine and steady. Give it three months and if still a duck, cut your losses.


----------

